# Ruta Rio Caliente



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Es sano de vez en cuando subir posts de paseos y rodadas.
Al fin y al cabo es en las rodadas cuando se ponen a prueba en la vida real, las bicis y componentes de los que tanto hablamos aqui.

En esta ocasion el día de hoy fuimos a rodar al Bosque de la Primavera, pero ahora por la entrada de Rio Caliente (tambien llamada Las Tortugas).
Hicimos la Ruta de los 2 establos, llendo hacia Tala y el Valle del Halcon.

Las condiciones climaticas el dia de hoy fueron las ideales, clima fresco y terreno recien llovido.

Algunas fotos:


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Alguna fotos mas*

Ademas del placer de rodar, el motivo de esta ruta fue conmemorar el primer aniversario de la muerte de un compañero caido en accion.

Hace un año pusimos una Cruz en este lugar el Valle del Halcon, pues era su ruta favorita.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Cierto, ya se extrañaba un post de estos, Dr. Turner!

Se ve chida la ruta y nada mejor para honrar a un camarada.

Que envidia... ya quiero rodar!

Gracias por compartir!


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Es increíble como puede cambiar una escena en tan poco tiempo, hace 15 dìas pasamos por la presa del Río Caliente.
Creo que al ser un río que proviene de manantial termal, al empezar el "tiempo de aguas", disminuye su caudal.


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Buenas fotos y bonitos lugares para rodar!!


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 29, 2007)

Dr -- que buenas fotos. 

Lo siento mucho oir lo de la perdida de tu amigo y que buena honda conmemorar a un "fellow biker" de esa manera. Yo tengo un amgo que era de Montana que un dia de estos voy hacer un tour en motocicleta para conmemorar. Recorimos miles de miles de millas en motocicleta en Montana, Idaho, Oregon y canada. 

Tal vez no sea correcto en preguntar pero si se puede saber -- cuando dices que "caido en accion", fue rodando?


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

DrF035 said:


> Ademas del placer de rodar, el motivo de esta ruta fue conmemorar el primer aniversario de la muerte de un compañero caido en accion.
> 
> Hace un año pusimos una Cruz en este lugar el Valle del Halcon, pues era su ruta favorita.
> 
> ...


buenisimas fotos se ve de lujo el terreno, una pregunta sin ofender ¿ el amigo ciclista que mencionas murio rodando en la montaña?, saludos.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Doccoraje: buenissima tu foto. :yesnod:

Si a mi también me extraño ver el rio tan bajo, pues por lo general con las lluvias por lo general crece . :rolletes:



Warp y Serengetijack: gracias por tus comentarios sobre la ruta.


La Cruz dice FERNANDO, Tus amigos de la bici, te recuerdan.

Fue un amigo que iniciamos en el mismo grupo desde el 2000 en un Gimnasio de Spinning ( en los años dorados del spinning y de Johny G ).

En esos tiempos a Fernando se le ocurrió que saliéramos del encerramiento del salón de spinnin y salieramos a rodar al campo. Nadie teniamos bicicleta, pero nos agrado la idea y fuimos comprando nuestras primeras bicis, y empezamos a rodar en un parque local.

Y asi pasaron los años y fuimos progresando a rodar en el Bosque de la Primavera y después paseos largos de varios días. Incluyendo 6 Vallartazos, 4 Tepic_ San Blas, 1 a la Sierra de Durango, otro a Chiapas, 3 a Michoacan, etc, etc.

Rodamos horas y horas juntos, días, meses, años. Siempre superandonos y buscando nuevos retos.

El año pasado fuimos 3 ciclistas del grupo incluyendo a Fernando a explorar una ruta nueva nunca antes realizada para trazarla y posteriormente llevar a todo el grupo.

Al ir rodando por una sierra muy remota en el estado de Jalisco, que el los mapas y google earth, parecia ser todo un reto, por lo inaccesible y virgen de la zona con hermosas vistas y gran variedad de flora y fauna.

En el viaje nos perdimos durante 2 días, porque habíamos considerado las distancias en kilómetros lineales, pero no tomamos en cuenta la topografía y entonces el GPS nos marcaba 25 km, pero eso implicaba subir y bajar un cañón (barranco) que nos llevo 20 horas.

Por fin llegamos a una vereda que nos llevo a un rancho, al cual llegamos como náufragos a pedir agua y algo de comer, pero en lugar de ofrecernos agua, nos recibieron con AK-47 y golpes.  
Era un narcolaboratorio clandestino, en donde fabricaban drogas, al parecer Cristal.
Nos tuvieron secuestrados durante un día y medio, en la noche el otro amigo y yo nos pudimos escapar, Fernando ya estaba demasiado débil y no pudo escaparse y el se quedo para distraerlos y que no sospecharan que nos escapamos y pensábamos ir por ayuda y prometimos regresar.

Pero cuando regresamos ya fue demasiado tarde ...


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Wow.
Horible, Doctor. No hay palabras


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Rodar y rodar, hace algún tiempo tu preguntabas en este mismo foro sobre información de cicloturismo en Jalisco y yo sabia que la pregunta iba dirigida a mì, pero yo nunca conteste... 

Porque en general cuando yo hablo o escribo, trato de decir cosas positivas y nunca quejarme u ofender a otros..

La verdad es que si te hubiera respondido seria una opinión influenciada, por mi trágica experiencia y no quería desmotivarte de esta proyecto que tu tienes...

Por eso preferí quedarme callado.

La realidad en Mexico esta dura, ya nos había tocado varias veces encontrarnos con sembradíos de mariguana, en otras exploraciones, ya nos había tocado perdernos durante varios días, ya estábamos acostumbrados. La gente ve a los mtbikers como gente sana, deportista, ecologista y medio locos, que son inofensivos. La gente nos dejaba pasar por sus ranchos, cruzar sus cercas, hasta nos daban de beber y comer, porque les caemos bien y nos ven como una especie de superheroes, platicábamos durante horas con gente que conocíamos en el camino, incluso nos ofrecían compartir sus humildes casas o sus pocos alimentos.

Pero ultimamente el diablo anda suelto, y hay una sensacion de desconfianza, entre la gente, que esta a la defensiva. 
Y en particular las personas se dedican al narcotrafico, están siendo perseguidas salvajemente por los carteles contrarios o por la policía. Por lo tanto tienen miedo, rencor, odio y buscan vengarse y desquitarse con el primero que se les ponga enfrente.

Pero aun así, se puede rodar y disfrutar de todas las maravillas que ofrece Mexico, nada mas hay que tomar medidas de prevención y sentido común, y no arriesgarse tanto.

Saludos


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> Pero aun así, se puede rodar y disfrutar de todas las maravillas que ofrece Mexico, nada mas hay que tomar medidas de prevención y sentido común, y no arriesgarse tanto.
> 
> Saludos


Me quedo frio. No hay palabras para describirlo. Lo siento por tu compañero y me alegro por ustedes que estan para contarlo.

Definitivamente, ese es un consejo de oro. Siempre hay que preguntar a la gente local a donde se puede y a donde no se debe ir. Ellos saben.

Ir sin miedo, pero cauto y preparado.


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

DrF035 said:


> Doccoraje: buenissima tu foto. :yesnod:
> 
> Si a mi también me extraño ver el rio tan bajo, pues por lo general con las lluvias por lo general crece . :rolletes:
> 
> ...


wow que historia tan cabrona puedes hacer una pelicula de hollywood,no me puedo imaginar lo que sentiste tu y tus amigos esta fuertisimo esto, se puede saber que paso despues, avisaste a las autoridades,como le hicieron esos 2 dias perdidos? estoy impactado.


----------



## RCC (Mar 28, 2005)

Wow,que descanse su amigo en paz DrF035..gracias por compartir su experiecia y por tener esa perspectiva tan positiva en la vida...vaya con dios
RCC


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

DrF035 said:


> Fue un amigo que iniciamos en el mismo grupo desde el 2000 en un Gimnasio de Spinning ( en los años dorados del spinning y de Johny G ).
> 
> En esos tiempos a Fernando se le ocurrió que saliéramos del encerramiento del salón de spinnin y salieramos a rodar al campo. Nadie teniamos bicicleta, pero nos agrado la idea y fuimos comprando nuestras primeras bicis, y empezamos a rodar en un parque local.
> 
> ...


Que historia Dr.Foes. Del México moderno tristemente.

Siento mucho lo sucedido a tu amigo y compañero. QEPD.

En una ocasión, en la Sierra de Durango (cuando todavía yo no le hacía a esto del pedal) y estudiando poblaciones de fauna silvestre con un grupo de 4 estudiantes, nos norteamos en una profunda cañada muy arriba de la Sierra en el municipio de Suchil, Durango y fuímos a salir a un plantío de yerbita poderosa, como de media hectárea. Igual estaba cuidado y vigilado por gente muy armada que nos encontró y encañonó, pero luego de echarles el rollo -con la boca seca del miedo- de que eramos biólogos inofensivos contando huellas y cacas de venados y osos, nos creyeron (en parte porque uno de ellos conocía la estación biológica del instituto y alguna vez lo habíamos auxiliado en el camino), nos ofrecieron un taco y un trago y hasta nos dijeron para donde jalar para donde íbamos! Eran otros tiempos entonces (1988-89) y los malosos todavía tenían algo similar a la "ética" o a la humanidad, al menos, que evidentemente han perdido completamente hoy en día.

Un abrazo,


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

DrF035 said:


> La realidad en Mexico esta dura, ya nos había tocado varias veces encontrarnos con sembradíos de mariguana, en otras exploraciones, ya nos había tocado perdernos durante varios días, ya estábamos acostumbrados. La gente ve a los mtbikers como gente sana, deportista, ecologista y medio locos, que son inofensivos. La gente nos dejaba pasar por sus ranchos, cruzar sus cercas, hasta nos daban de beber y comer, porque les caemos bien y nos ven como una especie de superheroes, platicábamos durante horas con gente que conocíamos en el camino, incluso nos ofrecían compartir sus humildes casas o sus pocos alimentos.
> 
> Pero ultimamente el diablo anda suelto, y hay una sensacion de desconfianza, entre la gente, que esta a la defensiva.
> Y en particular las personas se dedican al narcotrafico, están siendo perseguidas salvajemente por los carteles contrarios o por la policía. Por lo tanto tienen miedo, rencor, odio y buscan vengarse y desquitarse con el primero que se les ponga enfrente.
> ...


Así es Dr- Foes. Una fea y dura realidad de nuestro querido campo mexicano.

Como alguien que trabaja en el monte desde hace muchos años (más de 25), haciendo estudios de fauna, flora y ecosistémas (soy ecólogo de poblaciones de fauna silvestre) les hago las siguientes recomendaciones para rodar en el monte:

1. Si van a hacer una ruta larga en algún lugar desconocido, hagan una investigación seria y extensiva primero, incluyendo aspectos de seguridad. Consigan imágenes (fotos aéreas, satelitales) y mapas y revisen por donde pasa la ruta. Siempre avisen de sus rutas, lugares y tiempos a otros conocidos no bikers.

2. Traten de rodar en Areas Naturales Protegidas -ANPs- (Reservas de la Biosfera, Refugios de Flora y Fauna, etc..) y Parques Nacionales. Esto no asegura que no habrá cosas raras ahí (malosos y sus business) pero la probabilidad, según algunos estudios, es un poco menor que en tierras ejidales, comunales o privadas. Además, la gente sabra que hay de esos "raritos" que estudian las plantas y animalitos andando por ahí y que andan en bicis o cuatrimotos o jeeps en el medio de la nada. La CONANP tiene una lista y mapas de todas las ANPs en México. Pueden dar aviso tambien en la oficinas locales de la CONANP de su expedición. Comisión Nacional de Áreas Naturales Protegidas. Por favor respeten y valoren las ANPs. No colecten nada de ahí y no dejen nada cuando se retiren. Es posible que existan algunas ANPs en México donde el mtb no está permitido (por cuestiones de erosión). Pregunten primero.

3. Traten de hacer el mayor "ruido" posible sobre su rodada: letreros en los coches, posters y avisos en la radio local si se puede. Traten a los malosos como a los osos grisslies. Ejemplo (analogía): los canadienses cargan una campanita en su mochila de excursión para hacer ruido y avisar al oso de su presencia si se topan de repente con el en el camino (así, de perdida los biólogos podemos saber que comió el oso al encontrar la campanita en sus excrementos!  )

4. Si después de seguir estas recomendaciones, aún así tienen la mala suerte de toparse con malosos, digan la verdad de lo que hacen ahí y quienes son (sin dar detalles desde luego) tratando de aparentar tranquilidad. Y hoy en día...recen, recen mucho si creen en eso.

Saludos,


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

DrF035, me uno a la pena por su amigo Fernando, hermoso homeje de su parte el seguir rodando y recordando lo bello que el puso en sus vidas, mi sincera admiracion por su ecuanimidad, respeto y buena actitud.

Antonio Rivas


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

arivas said:


> Antonio Rivas


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mi estimado Toño , da gusto que coincidas otra vez por estos lares.

saludos
the last biker


----------

